
Emacs haskell-mode considers built-in analytics - cm3
https://github.com/haskell/haskell-mode/issues/1220
======
cm3
PR: [https://github.com/haskell/haskell-
mode/pull/1305](https://github.com/haskell/haskell-mode/pull/1305)

